# 110 QT Coolidor Project on Wheels.



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

1 110 QT Igloo Cooler on Wheels (Check)
1 pound of Heartfelt Humi Beads (Check)
3 Cedar Trays (Check)
1 Oust Fan
Spanish Cedar Lumber (Enroute)

If, 110 QT = 3.67621528 cubic feet, I figured that 1 pound of Humi Beads will get the job done right. Heartfelt claims 1 pound is enough for 5 Cubic Ft. Anyone with experience, feel free to alert me otherwise..

I plan on doing a horizontal build with three trays stacked and taking up one-quarter of the cooler, leaving me two-thirds of the cooler for boxes.. The trays will have guided brackets as well, allowing me to move away the upper trays to get down to the bottom trays.

Once I have made enough posts on puff. I can't wait to share the project...

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

This will replace my puny 15 Ct Travel Humidor..... :biglaugh:


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

This will be my first attempt on a Coolidor.. I will attempt to layout the blueprint/ideas that I have...

Has anyone attempted to use the Battery operated Oust Fan before?


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

*Alright ladies and gentlemen, here's the mock-up of my travel humidor...
110 Quart Igloo on wheels ($99.99)*


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

*(Bottom)- Tupperware that's able to house approx. 3-5lbs of beads.
(Bottom)- Oust Fan - Will be placed besides the beads.

I plan on building a bracket/support into the channels, bottom support beams will be going across and laying on top of the coolers' molded wheel wells. The height from tray to tray will also be spaced slightly.*


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Has the ability to stack another layer of boxes if needed.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

*The two cedar boxes were collected from the local B&M and will be used as scrap paneling.*


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

*Each tray will have the ability to slide out with some sort of locking mechanism*


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

*Has the ability to stack another layer of boxes if needed.*


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

The two cedar boxes were collected from the local B&M and will be used as scrap paneling.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Will, you've got alot of duplicate posts here. Any reason?


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Post 6, 7, and 8 wasn't displaying any pictures for me (I wasn't able to delete them and if there's a way, I don't know how)..... Plus, I've been having internet intermittent issues the past week as well and the tech just finished resolving my issues. I was having problems uploading pictures on post 6,7, and 8 at that time and even then, it was barely allowing me to upload a single picture. I apologize for the multiple post.. I honestly just wanted to make sure the pictures we're showing up, which is why I re-posted them just to make sure..

Do you have the ability to delete 6-8 by any chance?

I would discuss my internet issues in detail with you, but it's taken 5 days and 4 technicians to get it resolved. So that could be a pretty long story....


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Bracket's is finally complete... This baby is going to get Season this upcoming week.... =)


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Blaylock said:


> Will, you've got alot of duplicate posts here. Any reason?


Hi Dave, It seems like there's some sort of glitch with me not being able to post photos. Can you please delete this entire Thread?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Your pics are working fine Will. When you post attachments, as you have, sometimes they take a while to show so post em up & just figure they are there. 

On a side note, the "cedar" boxes you purchased at your B&M are very unlikely to be spanish cedar, just a thought.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Your pics are working fine Will.
> 
> On a side note, the "cedar" boxes you purchased at your B&M are very unlikely to be spanish cedar, just a thought.


Which boxes? The two, one hundred count ones? If so, I put those in there to kill the new plastic smell of the cooler... I haven't started seasoning it yet, and will take them out since I won't have room for them when I bring my boxes from my storage at the local BM...

I'm starting to wonder why you guys are able to see my pictures and I'm not able to. That's weird.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tek2advanced said:


> Which boxes? The two, one hundred count ones? If so, I put those in there to kill the new plastic smell of the cooler... I haven't started seasoning it yet, and will take them out since I won't have room for them when I bring my boxes from my storage at the local BM...
> 
> I'm starting to wonder why you guys are able to see my pictures and I'm not able to. That's weird.


Yes the two in the middle of pic, post ten. You will find very few boxes from anyone, no matter where in the world they come from, that are actually cedar. No harm no foul though.

The pics as attachment issue has been ongoing but be assured they are showing up here. Your better using a third party image host like photobucket as the pics are displayed full screen, like this........









Hope I've been some help mate.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I'll stick with using my photobucket account from now on... =)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a traveldor worth having at a SUPERHERF!! Thanks for documenting your progress.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice work! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good job man, thanks for sharing. I really like it! :thumb:


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> On a side note, the "cedar" boxes you purchased at your B&M are very unlikely to be spanish cedar, just a thought.


I actually just read that cigar boxes are typicall made of luan wood, not actual spanish cedar.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

One way of telling is looking at the grain.. Luan is compressed (kinda like plywood), if you've noticed most of the Arturo Fuente boxes are Cedar, but then again they have a lacquered finish ...


----------

